# A clipped hound



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Well he's clipped, bathed and pampered

Feet still look like yetties 

Cost about 40 quid

But there is a lot of him and a lot of long hair to remove 

He can now swim and hopefully feel cooler on his trip 

And I'm sorry to post this to you who couldn't care less

Or even object 

It's not world shattering 

But you have known him for nigh on 9 years 

Some more intimately than others 

And it is actually to do with travelling in a Mh with a dog 

A lot of us do

Sandra


----------



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

Some before and after pics would have helped us who do care about these sorts of things.


----------



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

We pay £35 for Daisy and I reckon she'd be one mouthful for your MHFH! So forty quid don't seem to bad!!!


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

He doesn't eat dogs 

As yet he's never eaten a human

But if he loses it in his guarding role ? 

Well we make sure he doesn't 

He really is a gentle giant unless he is in guarding mode

And nothing we've done in 9 years changes that 

I wish it did 

I recon daisy comes out a perfumed adorable pooch 

He is just a close clipped bear 

Sandra


----------



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

aldra said:


> He doesn't eat dogs
> 
> As yet he's never eaten a human
> 
> ...


A perfumed pooch? I'll leave you to judge!!!!


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Is she up for adoption ?

I'll have her she's lovely 

Sandra


----------



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

aldra said:


> Is she up for adoption ?
> 
> I'll have her she's lovely
> 
> Sandra


She is a sweetie Sandra! She was 14 last week and given that she has medication for Hypothyroidism, Pancreatitis and Cushing's Disease she's doing remarkably well.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

She looks so well and full of life 

Never would have guessed she's 14 

Sandra


----------



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

aldra said:


> She looks so well and full of life
> 
> Never would have guessed she's 14
> 
> Sandra


She's still a pup at heart!


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Was talking to a couple of other (nearly put "fellow" but thought better of it) dog walkers yesterday. They have two Labradors which are sisters from the same litter. They adopted a Golden Retreiver from their daughter who could not cope with it. Some years ago these same people had a GR that collapsed and very nearly died of heat exhaustion due to still having its un-groomed winter coat in the summer! The vet managed to save the poor thing and told them to groom out all the old winter coat.
This current GR still has its full, un-groomed, winter coat! We were talking about bathing dogs and they laughed and said that they could not possible bath their dogs because they all hate it.


As if that wasn't enough one of the Labradors is so arthritic that she can hardly put one foot in front of the other. They have to walk her separately because she is so painfully slow. They described that if they drop a treat too far from her nose they have to pick it up because she can't! I asked if she was on pain meds and they told me, again, about the one time they tried them and the dog was violently sick. The poor people had to pay out more money to treat the sickness. So, no, despite me describing, again, that there were many more drugs to try that would alleviate her pain, they were happy to watch their poor dog in agony. If the RSPCA were any bloody good I would report them. GRRR rant over.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Some people shouldn´t even be allowed to keep a hamster. Short rant.

We are taking Shade to the vet today, to get more Metacam, he is a different dog since he has been having it, even attempts to run after his ball.
Its a liquid to mix in the food, he doesn´t know its in there.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Well his clip wasn't that good Jan this time 
He's a bit raggedy 
Alberts brushing out loads of undercoat left behind 

I think she's alone and ran out of time 

Still he's bathed , clipped a bit unevenly 

But what the hell hes a raggedy dog , with a raggedy nature,

Today I threw out some chocolate cake for the birds , way out in the garden 

He never even flickered an eyebrow 

Until I moved back towards inside 

Then he ate it 

Sandra


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Chocolate?! Was there much of it? Small amounts you can get away with, but some dogs are very sensitive to it and it can be very toxic.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

There are no two dogs the same.
Since the vet told us Shade must not have anything containing pork we have tried to get him to eat cheese as the after our meal treat,
Motley will eat anything *we* give him (doesn´t take anything from stangers) he eats the cheese instead of the sausage.
Shade on the other hand will only eat cheese when we have the occasional cheese and biscuit snack in the evening so no after meal treats for him.
Today I bought a cooked chicken for us (thats a first) trying to give some to Shade as a treat was as if I was giving him poison, he sniffed, took, put it on the floor, looked at it looked at me as if to say "am I allowed that" I picked it up and gave it to him again and again the same performance, but he eat it in the end.
sweet stuff neither of them will eat.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

patp said:


> Chocolate?! Was there much of it? Small amounts you can get away with, but some dogs are very sensitive to it and it can be very toxic.


I doubt that cake saw much real chocolate

It wasn't that much anyway

He's 8 + stone so I don't think a bit of choc? Cake will hurt him

I'd never feed it to him

I fed it to the birds ,

Or tried too

Sandra


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Glad it was only a bit  Hope you told him off!


Years ago we had a GSD that would steal bunches of grapes from the dining room table. We didn't have grapes often and didn't, then, know, that they are toxic. He collapsed and died within an hour one day. We did manage to get him to the vet but it was too late to save him. We only really found out about grapes at a much later date. The only symptom he showed leading up to the collapse was a slight increase in drinking. The vet did a basic blood test that came back negative. Always wished I had asked for the "full bloods" to be done but there, we live and learn.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I didn't know that patp

Still he steals nothing off any table, about the only good thing about him

He remains a nightmare around the van and the house

But it's all under control

No one can enter the garden, it's high gated and padlocked 

The van, the garage is also gated 

Once introduced he no longer needs to guard he becomes a lovely hound 

I wish he didn't take protecting so seriously 

Sandra


----------



## Lesleykh (Apr 13, 2009)

All the dogs I've ever known were lovely but each one had their 'thing' - some little problem their owner had to deal with. Our first dog, Toby, a lab x, was fabulous, but an obsessive fetcher. You didn't dare start a game with him because the only way to end it was to hide the toy, and then he would obsessively try to find it.

The next dog, Charlie, a collie springer x who travelled with us the last year of his life on our 'big trip', was great with all children, with adults he knew and with dogs he knew, but he was very unpredictable with new adults and dogs. On an Italian sosta, he suddenly launched himself from being asleep at a dog which had been walked past our van at least a dozen times through the day. He snapped his collar and got away from the rope he was attached to the van by, to reach the poor dog. He was a generally sleepy 13 yr old with cancer at that time, but that didn't stop him going!

Pommie, one of our current lurchers, is a hunter. She is fine until she gets a scent and then she can can be off in a flash. Three weeks ago Rob was walking her along a river bank in France, which had a steep side and a wall, but then a road, and she suddenly shot up the hill, managed to get past the wall, and as Rob caught our other dog, who would follow Pom anywhere, he heard the dreaded thud from the road. Pom was very, very lucky. She was bruised and grazed, but otherwise fine. We don't even know if the car knew it hit her, as it didn't stop. Last week she killed a baby rabbit in a field. The rest of the time she is a calm and sensible dog.

Betty, our other lurcher, is another rescue dog - probably left behind on our Cambridge fields after hare coursing. She has a typical lurcher way of running with other dogs, which is to do a lot of growling and snapping at necks. Lurcher owners are generally fine with this 'play', but obviously it's not acceptable play with most dogs. She will also bully a timid dog, so, despite being gorgeous and loving, Betty is also a work in progress and can be a bit of a trial.

So when you describe your dog as the hound from hell, Sandra, and describe how he guards, I just smile, because that's just his 'thing', isn't it? And we love them all, no matter what their 'thing' is!

Lesley


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Lesley

Thank goodness yours are not perfect either

Weve had German shepherds for more years than we can remember

And then we got the hound from hell 

He is so gentle and lovable

Until he's not

And boy,then is he not

Sandra


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

My latest rescue, Tigan (Romanian for Gypsy), is probably the most challenging dog I have ever owned. Yes, he came with lots of problems - Starting with being born in Romania and kept in one of their pounds (where they are left to eat each other) until some kind person sponsored his mother and her litter to come to UK. Transported by van all the way here with his terrified mother all the while learning from her behaviour. Put in a rescue centre in Warwickshire and then moved to another in Norfolk. Taken in by a family. They sent him back into rescue when he had a bad gut infection because they could not cope.
One night he escaped (we suspect this was a regular thing) and the family went to bed. He was not back at 7am the next day when husband went to work. Wife found him on the doorstep at 7.30 with severe wounds. His back legs were skinned down to the bone. Wife finally contacted rescue at 11.30 because she could not get near him on the sofa. Rescue confiscated him and took him in for treatment. This would have been long and painful for him.


When he came to us he was a dog in conflict. He needs people but is very suspicious of them. After all they caught him and his (probably feral) mother and incarcerated them in a terrible place. Then they packed him in a box and shipped him to another country. More cages followed. Then his terrible accident and people causing him pain while they treated his terrible injuries. Most of these people meant him well but many of them caused him pain and he can't forget that.


The scars that are left mean that he is very suspicious of people. This causes him to guard his place of safety with terrible ferocity. He is also very worried when trapped on a lead as he cannot run from danger.


I suspect that he came from a part of Romania where they have feral dogs that roam the countryside rather than the town. His mother showed signs of never being used to people. He has a very strong hunting instinct that transcends all else in his life!


He has made huge progress in the couple of years he has been here. He has won rosettes for obedience, taken part in Scentwork workshops (his favourite pastime) and goes to agility classes. All this has been taken very slowly at his own pace and discontinued if he showed signs of stress.


Tigan is still very challenging to own as he is very bright (they are always the worst), sensitive and full of bad memories which surface every now and then. He is a very aloof dog and will rarely spend time with people. Most evenings, when all the food has finished, he takes himself off upstairs to lie on the spare bed. If you go up there for any reason he sighs and goes downstairs! When you come down he goes up. We feel very honoured when he does occasionally join us and enjoy a fuss but it never lasts long. I liken him more to a cat than a dog.


----------



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

I went to Romania a couple of years ago and was disgusted with their contempt for animals, and how they would treat their countryside as a rubbish tip - deposited by the skipful, not just the occasional wrapper. 

A country I would never wish to revisit.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

I read an article by someone who was running, in stages, around the world. When asked when she was the most scared she did not mention the bears or lions or tigers but the packs of dogs that chased her in Romania


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

I so enjoy your doggie stories!


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

So where are you Viv ?

I was expecting you to come back in august before we went away in sept 

Did we put you off returning ?

I thought the hound loved you 

So maybe it's me that's the hound from hell

Sandra


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I wil take a photo

But I'm trying to find a before

When he was Roc Van Gold Midnight Ebony 

A long haired beauty 

Alias shadow

Alias the houndfrom hell

Alias yogi bear 

Sandra


----------

